

Spotify Soundtrack your brand - klintcho
https://www.soundtrackyourbrand.com

======
hashbangsam
the pricing sounds a bit steep for what it is (350 sek is ~50 usd/month). the
only noticeable improvement over a standard account is the music calendar,
which seems like a pretty easy hack over the spotify api.

would make for a fun music hackday project.

